# Once your tadpole gets 4 legs.



## MosquitoCoast

I read the care sheet about tadpole care but I have some specific questions.

Once the tadpole's front legs pop out does it quit eating on that day or does it stop eating before that? I have Leuc tadpoles. Once the front legs pop out how long does it take for the tadpole to start climbing out of the water? I do believe the care sheet said it was several days. Also, how do you know when to start feeding the froglet?


----------



## Gamble

Basically the tad will start to color up right before the front legs are going to pop.
Once all 4 legs emerge, they do stop eating until the tail is absorbed. 
It generally take 3-10 days to completely absorb the tail. 

If you seed their grown out container with springtails, you wont have to worry about feeding them immediately. (If thumbnails). I will usually keep them on a spring diet for the first week.

If you are meaning larger frogs, (ie Leucs) they usually will take melos as soon as the tail is absorbed.
I generally wait an extra day or 2 after that happens to start feeding larger frogs.

Here's a link to a thread that may help you also ... 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/94674-when-tilt.html


----------



## Pumilo

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...first-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now.html


----------



## frogparty

Keep your old melano cultures!! Stunted flies make great morph out feeders !


----------



## MosquitoCoast

Thanks for help. I appreciate you pros giving me your advice and links and the fact that you are up late like me. These are my first tadpoles and so far everything has been going well and I haven't had any losses except for a few eggs that molded. I have four tadpoles that are my oldest and they have had their back legs for about a week or a little over, but now I am starting to get worried, waiting for the day when they get their front legs.

In one one of Pumilo's pictures it shows sphagnum moss in water. I guess it's safe then to put it in water and it won't leach out anything bad.


----------



## frogparty

That works really well. I use leaf litter (currently using sea grape) gives them something to climb up on


----------



## Pumilo

frogparty said:


> Keep your old melano cultures!! Stunted flies make great morph out feeders !


You can keep your old melano cultures in a different room to prevent mite problems.



MosquitoCoast said:


> In one one of Pumilo's pictures it shows sphagnum moss in water. I guess it's safe then to put it in water and it won't leach out anything bad.


I've been doing it that way for years.


----------



## Boondoggle

MosquitoCoast said:


> In one one of Pumilo's pictures it shows sphagnum moss in water. I guess it's safe then to put it in water and it won't leach out anything bad.


It's likely that it's even helpful as sphagnum has some natural antibacterial qualities. As soon as my tads pop the front legs I move them to one of several communal tubs I have. The water is shallow and there are mounds sphagnum with oak leaves in it for them to climb on. The leaves provide tannins and a little bit of light algae growth for the tads to graze on. I doubt they do, but it's there for them if they so choose.


----------



## MosquitoCoast

Here's a couple pictures of one of the tadpoles.


----------



## frogface

Looks like those front legs are about to pop! I stop feeding, at this point, to keep the water from fouling if they aren't going to eat tad food.


----------



## GP dynamite

Nice pics. They do like they're going to pop any second


----------



## MosquitoCoast

frogface said:


> Looks like those front legs are about to pop! I stop feeding, at this point, to keep the water from fouling if they aren't going to eat tad food.



I found this the day after you posted.


















Here's a picture of the female responsible for all twenty-six of my tadpoles. She's was chasing one of the males when I took this picture. She's a maniac.









I won't post again until they're all on dry land. Thanks all....


----------



## MosquitoCoast

I forgot to post an update of my four froglets. I know people keep their froglets in a plastic shoe box for a while but once I saw all four eating springtails and melanos I transferred them to a ten gallon tank that I've had growing in. It's loaded with springtails so I know there's plenty of tiny food for them to eat.

At this point there's an observation of mine that I've been wanting to mention for a while...

Poison dart frogs are so unlike any other type of frog or toad that I've ever had. They really thrive in the artificial environment that I've created for them. What I mean is that they go about their business and don't seem ill at ease. They don't give the appearance that they want to "get out" or have a constant restless appearance to them. I hope that makes sense.

Thanks to all of you for your help. I have another thirty-five to go(so far.)


----------



## GP dynamite

Nice job. That's one of the appeals of the PDF hobby. A properly set up viv causes little to no stress to the inhabitants and they're happy with " business as usual". A ten gallon grow out is excellent for leuc froglets. Just keep checking for equal weight gain in all of them. Keep up the good work "daddy"


----------



## frogface

Beautiful!!


----------

